# Convert Normal Pivot Table To Power Pivot



## SyedUsman (Sep 21, 2017)

Greetings all ,

I have a file of excel of 70 MB that contains a dashboard which includes Conditional Formatting , Pivot Tables & Macros in more than 10 files. Now since the file keeps crashing due to size , i want to convert my normal pivot to a Power Pivot.

But the problem is that i would have to build the power pivot table from scratch.

Is there a way to Change data source of the existing pivot table to the data model & refresh? 

Please suggest ways other than building from Scratch.

Usman.


----------

